# Coke ovens: Anybody interested in a co-operative venture?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been wanting to do a row of beehive ovens since I built the mine. I just wasn't quite sure HOW....









Oh, I've got bunches of pix, even a cutaway diagram or two.

Then this pic got me to thinking today....









The solution itself seemed simple. N scale tunnel portals set into a random stone or even brick wall panel COULD just work visually.... except those things are usually made of plaster and not particularly weatherproof.









Which brings us to the co-operative part. If I build a master (using the plaster ones) and a random stone sheet of plastic, would anybody that does resin castings be interested in casting up some for me and then as many as they wish for themselves to keep or sell? I'm thinking, since the tunnel portals come in pairs anyway, that multiple short sections consisting of two ovens should be easily cast-able, and then expandable to single and double banks of as many as you want. Shouldn't they?

So is there any interest?


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Mik,I don't need any bee hive kilns as I already have two on my layout.These where made from five circles cut out of 2"x12" treated lumber. They were glued and screwed together and then turned on a lathe. The brick work was also scribed on while still in the lathe then the vertical line were put on with a woodburner. The very top was tuned to a dome shape and then covered with concrete patching material bought from Menards.The only thing casted was the openings and door. Just my ideafor what it is worth.
Fred


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Somehow I think trying to hand carve a bank like these might take months. That's why I thought making a master and casting in resin might work better. 


















Most of the 'beehive' was buried to hold in the heat, so all you really need to model is the faces and the charging chutes on top






























If nobody else is interested, then I'll little red hen it.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Mik, 

Just a question/comment. Are you talking about using a commercial part, and casting copies? If so, you might run into copyright issues, especially if you're talking about selling the resulting castings. I wouldn't worry as much about your own private use (although it's still a copyright violation), but I definitely would not sell them. 

Of course, if you're making your own parts from scratch, then 1) it's a great idea and a creative solution to the problem, 2) I wish you the very best of luck, and 3) I'd love to see the result! 

Ken


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I was discussing POSSIBLY modifying an n-scale tunnel part to make PART of a g-scale coke oven part. Somehow, unless whoever made the casting has lawyers with nothing better to do, I'm not sure they'll find suing profitable enough.

That said. I can always carve the entire master from wood and seal it with spar varnish. It would just take a few hours longer than building a laminate one and be a little rougher looking.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm sorry, Mik. I didn't intend to be obtuse. Just pointing out an issue, especially if you wanted to sell a product. I figured you'd have a little experience and opinion on the subject, based on things you've posted here in the past. 

If it were me, I'd go for it. Like you, I have no talent for casting, and am not willing to devote the time or money to learning. I've been thinking of a couple projects along similar lines - I'll build the master, if somebody else will cast it and keep as many as they like for themselves. So personally, I think it's a great idea. I also happen to love the idea of using an N scale tunnel portal as a large scale brick oven. I always like seeing things used in new and creative ways.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken, I wasn't trying to bust your chops either. It was a good point to be brought up. The question is how much modification will be required, plus whether the patent/trademark/copyright/whatever has expired, or if they ever even got one. 


I am ASSuming that many of the scribed lines in the plaster would need to be re-grooved deeper- to show up on the final resin casts, as well as adjusting the height. Which means the only thing really unchanged would be the arch itself (which are a pita to cut freehand - yes I already thought of a hole saw and fretsaw - that's why I said a hand carved master would be do-able, if summat rougher and more time consuming) and the pattern of gooves... but all cut blocks are pretty much just rectangles, and basic geometric shapes are in the public domain, aren't they?


The real question (still) is - is anybody who already casts resin (or concrete) even marginally interested? Or if I have to learn to cast the bloody things, would anybody else want any?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Since nobody else wanted to play....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It's looking good Mik! 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

